# Gen 2 strange shifting and no more autostop



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

If you put it in L6 the auto start/stop doesn't work. Also needing 91 octane when it's that hot out makes perfect sense.


----------



## Cheyne (Aug 1, 2019)

WillL84 said:


> If you put it in L6 the auto start/stop doesn't work. Also needing 91 octane when it's that hot out makes perfect sense.


My problem with the auto stop is that it doesn't work at all anymore. Even when I'm not in L6


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Remember that the autostop stops working below 41ºF.

The 6 speed auto also has a fluid service interval at 45k.


----------



## Cheyne (Aug 1, 2019)

PolarisX said:


> Remember that the autostop stops working below 41ºF.
> 
> The 6 speed auto also has a fluid service interval at 45k.


I live in Los Angeles. It doesn't even work in 80 degrees


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I wanna know what the Chevy shake is?


----------



## Cheyne (Aug 1, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> I wanna know what the Chevy shake is?


It's some sort of transmission stutter that I have noticed on the last three Chevy vehicles I have purchased. It did it on our Camaro , Cruze and now the new Blazer . I have also noticed it on my uncle's Silverado


----------

